# So which one of you maniacs did music for "I Want The World" Commercial?



## steveo42 (Jun 3, 2019)

This one:


I hate it!!!!
But I remembered it 

Only one worse is Carvana where that babe says "so relax in your puppy pants" or whatever the heck she says.....

Yes, I have too much stress and too much time on my hands!!!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 3, 2019)

I thought it was appropriate because it has the proper attitude, lyrics referring to vacation spoilings, the zippered drums preferred by millennials.

It’s the message that sells it though.
Overall a well done production.
And yes it’s memorable. 

I’m in Nevada so we don’t see the full spot.
I noticed this while we were vacationing @ DisneyWorld Orlando.
The commercial is targeted for vacation resorts as we saw it at least 3 times a day and we were only in the rooms to sleep.

Room Service is ridiculously high. 300 bucks for 5 people sent me to iHOB/P and local restaurants.

Wish I wrote this.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 3, 2019)

Isn't the song from a Broadway show tune? Though it does work well for the scene.

Edit: Ah, Willy Wonka, the Varuca Lake song. Spoiled little rich girl.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 3, 2019)

I think it's hideous and I always scramble for the 'mute' button. Totally awful, imo. Ymmv


----------



## shomynik (Jun 3, 2019)

haha loved it! But I can see how it could become heavy after repeated listen. It's bold.


----------



## steveo42 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hahaha! Good comments! It drives me crazy and a dive for the remote whenever it airs...


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 4, 2019)

Good music for those with extremely short attention spans. Very, very annoying, but probably effective (unfortunately).


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 4, 2019)

That’s what it’s all about.
They don’t care what a bunch of musicians think.

Bunch of cheapskates would never pay for a room there much less the pricey 5 star restaraunts.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 9, 2019)

I prefer the Queen version ...


----------

